# Help with Snow gooose decoys



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Help!
I hunted snows last spring and realized I was terribly under-geared(and totally amazed at the flight). I now have accumualted a number of snow goose decoys. 
I now have about 5 dz super mag shells. 200-300 snow and blue socks. Maybe 400 snow and blue rags , a few shells, and some silos just to boot. It seems like alot to put out. I'm not a rich man, just sold off other hunting gear to finance. (My boat) The flight of snows I saw last spring TOTALLY blew my mind and I want to see those flocks I saw last spring commit to my spread. ( I've become a LITTLE obsessed with the idea) I don't need to kill 100 a day, I just want to see them with flaps down. I may even shoot a single shot instead of the auto if I ever figure out how to fool them. I'm experienced with ducks and honkers, but never had much time or luck with the white ones.

QUESTION to you veterans of fall and spring hunting... What to use and when? Fall vs. spring? Are the mags a good choice like they are with honkers? Do I use just the socks? I know each day is different but I need to know what you guys think about the decoy combinations. I don"t have full-bodies so they are out.

I've hunted waterfowl for 40 years now and I just can't believe how what I saw last spring has affected me! I know this equals more than a little obsessed, so please give me your thoughts.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You are so screwed.....

Somebody please shoot him to put him out of his misery, as you have the fever real bad, and I do not think you'll ever recover..... :laugh:

If I was starting from scratch and had the money, I'd go with 90% silosocks and 10% Deadly Decoys with heads (short ones). They are compact, easy to haul, easy to put out, and do not break the bank either. Basically $5 a decoy, cheaper if you get economies and paint them yourself.

Or I'd go to an all Full Body set up.

Shells are fillers IMO, I like G&H Stds are I can add floats (double duty) if I want to.

Silos are nice to get a high profile and give depth to the spread, but would always use them with socks.

But I am using Silosocks, custom Jim Jones socks, and silos for this season and a few dz G&H shells if I need to in the spring (sheet/pond water).

That being said, the Smag shells are not as effective on Snows as they are on Honkers. Snows like movement and shells do not move, + they take up a a lot of room,, so if I was going to have a decoys that took up room, FBs would be better. Myself I'd sell the Smag, and buy either Sillosocks or FBs

TX rags have their place in light winds, but not in high winds, and are cheap too, good fillers.

Good luck this Fall :beer:


----------



## Ducked Up (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd say use all of it. Numbers work wonders. I have 11 doz econo carry-lite best of both worlds realistic and they move in the wind. alot of people will tell you that you need all this stuff that cost alot of money but if you are in an area that is not getting pounded, I think they will decoy to newspaper with a rock on top to hold it down. But do buy a cd of snow geese and use it with what ever e-caller cd play that has some volume to it and you should do fine.

:beer:


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

what's your guys opinion on setting out shells out without heads. I have a decent amount of shells that are used for fillers, but I'm missing heads for a couple dozen. I was thinking that mixing in the headless shells would be just about as equal to rags, which I have in my spread anyway.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have 700 northwinds. 70 of those decoys have heads on them. The rest have nothing but a stake and a body. I wouldn't worry about a couple of dozen.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i always like to say that a shell with no head is my sleeper decoys

tom


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

This really doesn't have to do with decoys, but how do you guys go about calling in the fall. I was looking at snow goose calls last night. And was wonder how to call them. I know how to call honkers and ducks, but no clue on how to call for snow geese. And what do you think of the econo shells?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

PM sent.

Alex


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

save your money on a call and just use your mouth a high pitch yell works wonders and if it is a big flock what is the point of calling they are so noisy they wont hear ya anyway the only thing that you will be doing at that point is letting the geese know where you are


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats what I kind of thought, but didn't know if one was nessasary.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

ive heard mouth calling works but never seen it done when i try it im the only one doing it none of my buddys help me out


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

carrylite has those on shells like 10 dozen for what is it like 549.99? not a bad price i think there 54.99 a dozen


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

just try using your mouth you will be suprised on how well it works that first time you turn that small flock of snows with nothing but your mouth you will freak out, I find it kinda cool plus i never forget my call


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

back in the 60's I used largewhite bakery sacks - threw a clump of dirt in each one and set out like 300 of them - worked then and they are cheap


----------

